# Micro-chipping causes cancer??!!



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night I read an article that said microchipping causes cancer at the sight of injection.
I woke up this morning in tears because I had a terrible dream that Prada died because of it.
I feel so guilty now... all 3 of them are micro chipped and what if I have basically ruined their lives because a silly little chip? 
:foxes15:
And I feel so miserable because the last thing I want is to harm any of them

Animal microchips linked to causing cancer


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure it's only a few dogs out of thousands and who's to say they didn't have the cancer gene anyway ??? I wouldn't worry too much all these articles that keep appearing for dogs as well as humans ,it's a wonder we're all still here.Drinking now causes cancer i heard on the radio this morning.Mine are microchipped but i'm not going to worry about it


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't cry! It will be okay. I think the reason we hear that everything causes cancer is because nobody really knows exactly what causes cancer. I do believe that proper care and nutrition lessens the chances of cancer and I believe we are all doing the best we can for our pups in that regard.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just about another 'can' cause cancer these days. Far more likely that vaccinations or poor diet will cause cancer than a microchip. The benefit of a microchip far outweighs the risk, IMO. All of mine are chipped and will continue to be, as well as any puppies I raise. I am very conservative when it comes to things done to my dogs, but microchipping is not something I would skip.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree don't read into it too much you know how often were bombarded with studies that saw this and that only to have others say there is no correlation? The safety of your pups if they ever get lost far out weighs the possible minut risk that there could be a connection which I doubt.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

As I'm an engineer, I couldn't help but look at the actual document referenced in that article. It is not demonstrating a clear link between microchips and cancer. 
Please read the quote from that document below ( in bold ) -

They searched pubmed articles over a SIXTEEN year period and found a total 11 articles listed referring to microchips. 
Three of those indicated no concern. 
Two were centered on dogs who had developed tumors in or near the injection site, but it can't be said with any certainty they were related. 

The remaining articles refer to lab rats. Consider the role of the lab rat.
They are subjected to all sorts of experimentation. That a handful developed cancer is not damning evidence in my mind. 
The largest study of a group of 4000 + lab rats showed 0.8 % (less than one percent) developed cancer.
All 4000+ were microchipped (most all lab rats are). However, it can't be stated that they developed cancer because of the chip, or other reasons.


I'm not suggesting there is no possible relation. 
But there is no actual correlation between microchips and cancer in this article or document. 


*From section 8.4

There have been no large-scale, statistically valid, 
clinically controlled, experimental studies involving 
microchip implants in dogs and cats, so we know very 
little about their long-term safety. However, the fact that 
we have not seen an epidemic of cancers in pets would 
suggest that only a small number will be impacted. As the 
chip-removal procedure may be both costly and invasive, 
pet owners may wish to leave the implanted microchips 
intact within their animals unless a problem surfaces. 
Owners of pets that have been implanted should 
regularly check the area around the chip for any abnormal 
lumps or swelling. If something unusual is found, it should 
be immediately reported to a veterinarian, and tests should 
be done to rule out cancer. The pet owner may be the key 
to detecting a problem in the early stages and saving the 
life of a pet. In the two cases where dogs developed 
tumors around and attached to implants, it was the owners' 
astute eye and probing fingers that found the cancers, not 
the veterinarian. The only indication that there was a 
problem was the lump; all other laboratory tests came 
back within normal ranges*


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you very much every one for the replies
I have managed to calm myself down a bit
I was reading too much into it I guess, but the nightmare really affected me it was so vivid and made me extremely upset, I can't bear to see anything happen to Prada, or the other 2.
I am glad to hear you all have different views, it puts me at ease a bit
And thanks Alan for the detailed info you looked up 
Believe me when I say I am very happy to hear that the studies are unreliable/inconclusive.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Everything causes cancer now... I would rather have my dogs microchipped and returned to me if they are lost, than worry about the tiny risk of them getting cancer.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't believe any study that says 'such-and-such' can cause cancer because it caused cancer in lab rats or mice. I had three rats, two of which died of cancer and my brother had three mice, two of which died of cancer and we didn't inject them with anything.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Stories like this is why I believe in microchips ....

Missing Virginia Dog Found in California Eight Years After Disappearance | Life With Dogs


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I think Microchips are a good thing. Cancer can be caused by a lot of things. My boyfriend had a dream that our little Cupcake was hit by a vehicle and died and he was devastated but we still have to take her outside to get her exercise. There are just things that are beyond our control. I do believe in God and believe that His will is going to be done no matter what I do. If my little doggy is going to get cancer it will happen whether she has a Microchip or not. I know that doesn't help me too much when trying not to worry but at least I know that I did what is best for my dog. Don't worry too much. I'd say that even if there is a strong correlation, it's not a causal statement so there is still no definitive proof that Microchips cause cancer.


----------

